# Swollen Vent on baby pigeon



## jessrose (Aug 20, 2003)

We have a baby pigeon about 4 weeks old. On either side of his vent there are two swollen bulbs. They seem to be enlarged. Are these normal? One is soft and one is very hard. I keep that area clean. Anything else we should be doing. Otherwise he seem normal. Eats well and stool is good. Help? Suggestions?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have not had this experience with my birds, someone will be along to help with this ...Treesa


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

This doesn't sound normal and could be cloacal canker. As a precaution treat the pigeon for canker, and also give his parents and nest-mate two days treatment.

Cynthia


----------



## jessrose (Aug 20, 2003)

What do we use to treat for canker?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Spartrix is the brand name of one of the canker drugs and is available from the on-line pigeon supply houses.


Terry Whatley


----------



## katiedidittwo2 (Oct 17, 2002)

You can use a small squirt of Preperation H to help the reduction of the swelling. What color ar the droppings?
Katie


----------



## jessrose (Aug 20, 2003)

Here is a link to a photo taken today of the baby pigeon's 2 swollen areas right above his bottom. Hopefully this will help with identifying what is the problem. *Warning* photo is graphic. 
http://www.boomspeed.com/jess_rose/pigeon_9_1_03.jpg 

Thank you for your help...


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

It looks like a prolapsed cloaca (rectum) that has become infected, possibly with some necrosis. (Guess as I've never actually seen the condition.)
I hope the bird can see an avian vet.
In the meantime, I'd start him on antibiotics.

Marian


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Jessrose
This is a difficult one and needs physical examination as well as visual. It could be absolutely anything and without being able to feel how attached it is - or whether it is growing on or out of the body or how hard or soft it is - no, there are too many ifs and buts here. Are you able to show this bird to a vet?
I'm interested as I have never seen this before - or anything like it.


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

It might also be pox, again a guess, just from the picture. I'd keep him isolated from other birds, wash hands well before and after handling him, to protect him and the other birds. Separate feed dishes and water.
Are there any other nodules on his body?

Marian


----------



## jessrose (Aug 20, 2003)

Thank you for the responses. After reading some about Pigeon Pox on the net that sounds very much like what the bird has to me. I will check into taking him to a vet & let you all know what they say. So if this is Pigeon Pox what is the treatment & it's not fatal, right? The 2 nodules on his bottom are the only ones he has and lately they have started to darken in color & parts of the nodule "fall" off. He has been seperate from the other pigeons since we got him because I have been hand feeding him & he's been staying in a cage inside not outside with the others, so luckily that isn't a problem.

Thanks again,
Jessica


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

This is not the vent area. It's about 1/2 inch above it. It may be an intestinal hernia.


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

I did find this on the chevita site relating to canker and umbilical infections

"In adult pigeons and fledglings, there is a noticable decrease in vitality, reluctance to fly, diarrhoea and a reddening of the throat. As the infection progresses, "yellow buttons" appear on the palatal mucosa, developing into caseous yellow deposits (canker). Do not detach the deposits due to risk of bleeding.
Nestlings develop an umbilical infection and an abscess is formed which can spread to the internal organs. At 10-14 days of age, pungent-smelling liquid droppings and the first signs of retarded growth are observed, with the nestlings constantly squeaking for food."


----------

